# 1936 Schwinn Royal Klunker Project



## larock65 (Feb 12, 2018)

Picked up an original paint Schwinn to build a multispeed klunker. 
Started with this.



 
I'm close to done now with dual Atom Drums and some other cool bits.
Need to set up derraileurs and decide on my bar stem combo.


 


 

 


 ​


----------



## nycet3 (Feb 21, 2018)

That's pretty sweet, William. 7x hoops. Are those Cycle Pro forks? And you're missing a KKT.

Great to see you building bikes.
(If you find a Schwerma in your garage...)


----------



## larock65 (Feb 21, 2018)

nycet3 said:


> That's pretty sweet, William. 7x hoops. Are those Cycle Pro forks? And you're missing a KKT.
> 
> Great to see you building bikes.
> (If you find a Schwerma in your garage...)



Thanks Joe!
7X hoops for sure. Not sure what fork it is? I know it’s old and heavy! I now have the missing KKT on the bike! 
I will update once the driveline is complete.


----------



## larock65 (Mar 29, 2018)

Got the bike set up and it rides great! Still pondering on the bars. It will do for now though!


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 29, 2018)

That's killer, William.


----------



## larock65 (Mar 29, 2018)

nycet3 said:


> That's killer, William.



Thanks Joe!


----------



## birdzgarage (Mar 29, 2018)

Its sweet, saw it at the swap.dig the seat!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Mar 29, 2018)

super sweet ride!


----------



## West is the Best (May 8, 2018)

those drum brakes are killer...


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (May 13, 2018)

Sweet ride! Love the drum brakes and saddle.


----------

